# RV Rental



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

We are in the early stages of planning a two week trip to the SW. The plan is to stay a few days at Zion, Bryce and Grand Canyon. Also a few other places too. I think I have my wife sold on the idea of renting an RV. The plan is to fly to Vegas and head. Has anyone ever done this? Any companies recommended or to stay away from? Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

RV rental rates are so damn high, you may be better off hotel hopping. I usually plan to be in an area for a week and get a condo. Sometimes you can get them for a shorter period of time. When we did a 6 week trip in Germany I did get a 3 day condo in Paris so I could take my wife there for a birthday dinner.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Wife and I looked at doing this in Denver. Prices were outrageous. Daily and mileage and the places we wanted to see were all over. So I looked at getting a prestige rental instead, and signed up for a convertible. They had a hail storm the week before that decimated the rental car fleet and we ended up with a Ford Fiesta. Not that it mattered, it rained every day. But it was only $34 a day with my corporate rate.

If money isn't an option, go for it.

If you get to Zion, stop at the Springdale Candy Company. If there's a tall lanky guy of about 45 working the counter, call him "Walter" even if he says his name is "Dave" and tell him "Super" sent you. Please. He's a buddy from college and you won't be the first person I've asked to do this.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

ArrowFlinger said:


> RV rental rates are so damn high, you may be better off hotel hopping. ..............


Agree.


----------



## buckrat (Dec 5, 2010)

A


Boardman Brookies said:


> We are in the early stages of planning a two week trip to the SW. The plan is to stay a few days at Zion, Bryce and Grand Canyon. Also a few other places too. I think I have my wife sold on the idea of renting an RV. The plan is to fly to Vegas and head. Has anyone ever done this? Any companies recommended or to stay away from? Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Anxious to see how this works out for you.
We are planning the same trip with 4 adult couples and 2 RVs for summer 2021


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Boardman Brookies said:


> We are in the early stages of planning a two week trip to the SW. The plan is to stay a few days at Zion, Bryce and Grand Canyon. Also a few other places too. I think I have my wife sold on the idea of renting an RV. The plan is to fly to Vegas and head. Has anyone ever done this? Any companies recommended or to stay away from? Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Sorry, just saw tbis. We did it this past summer. It was a great trip. We picked up the RV in Henderson's (Vegas) and dropped it off in Phoenix.

We did not do the Grand Canyon, but we did a few others - Capital Reef, Arches, Mess Verde, Cedar Breaks, and a few days fishing at Panguitch Lake. 
We rented from 
https://www.besttimerv.com

It was booked through 
*CamperTravel*

Do it - it was a great trip.


----------

